# Why such a price difference?



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

I've a few Jagdwaffe Clolurs series but I'm missing a few. When I check online I found a wide margin of prices for some of these. Any idea why? The BoB series I have Phase 1 and 3 but was looking for 4 but the price is crazy! Even other books from this series such as Defense of the Reich I have seen as posted as high as $1000.

Why?

Amazon.com: Jagdwaffe: Battle of Britain: Phase One: July-August 1940 (Luftwaffe Colours: Volume Two, Section 1) (9781903223055): Eric Mombeek, David Wadman, Eddie J Creek: Books

Amazon.com: Battle of Britain Phase Four: November-December 1940 (Jagdwaffe) (9781903223086): Eric Mombeek: Books


----------

